# Beekeeper, one word or two.



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It happens because of auto correct.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Huh. I didn't know that. If that's so, let's over ride (or is that one word?) auto correct. Is auto correct similar to spell check?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Just seems to that if one is going to call themselves a beekeeper they aught to know how to spell the word properly.


Spelling is a function of the brain that works for some and not for others. Those that lack in spelling skills usually have above average technical skills. I see the technical skills more valuable to a beekeeper than the spelling skills. But that could just be me because I am such a lousy speller.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

But we are conversing in text here and the words Beekeeper and Beekeeping are what we are all about here. How can it be that we all don't know how to spell the fundamental words?

Is "beekeeper" the American English spelling? Is "bee keeper" how it is spelled in England?


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe all that stings a beekeeper get affect their spelling capabilities. Lol


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> How can it be that we all don't know how to spell the fundamental words?


I don't think it is a question of knowing how. It is more of a question of what's important to the person composing a message. No matter which way I see it, it means exactly the same thing to me. To you it is an atrocity and it bothers you. I would say work on that for your own good. It will happen time and time again from many different people. Pointing it out will not stop it from happening.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You really have to watch that auto-correct function or you will send out some pretty strange sounding messages and e mails. I once sent a message to my daughter which I ended with "luvya". The Apple software decided I meant Libya. My daughter responded "what's up with the Libya thing Dad, you guys going there or something.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

There are other words used here also that make me think if I'm spelling it right or not, such as broodnest or brood nest for example. Like Ace was pointing out I think, there might be a right way to spell beekeeper/bee keeper, but to me and him it means the same exact thing, but it doesn't stop me from still thinking about it because I'm an imperfect perfectionist and want to do the right thing.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Huh. I didn't know that. If that's so, let's over ride (or is that one word?) auto correct. Is auto correct similar to spell check?


Right now I am using an iPad - typing with just my thumbs on a "virtual" keyboard. Auto correct makes that much easier and faster, and probably easier to read as well because it cleans up spelling, capitalization, and punctuation to the best of it's ability. At other times I'm on my smart phone which has a teeny tiny little keyboard and it's own version of auto correct. Most of the time when I'm on bee source (auto correct thinks beesource should be two words) I'm not at a computer with a real keyboard and mouse. These things can usually be customized though.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> But we are conversing in text here and the words Beekeeper and Beekeeping are what we are all about here. How can it be that we all don't know how to spell the fundamental words?
> 
> Is "beekeeper" the American English spelling? Is "bee keeper" how it is spelled in England?


Because I don't concern myself with the things that do not make a difference. How is the way it is spelled goign to change the results of my Beekeeping one bit? Now if you can explain to me the specific differences in the mechanics of Bee Keeping over Beekeeping you would have my attention. Otherwise I consider it one more way among thousands to engage in what I call. Contemplation of your naval. This can result in a minor and primarily insignificant distraction all the way to paralysis from doing anything constructive. I am in fact intentionally aware of how this actually effects a persons life since I have made it a point to observe it for several years now. Basically it comes down to this. people can become so absorbed for a variety of reasons concerned with things that might happen didn't happen or they are worried will happen that they completely fail to live in what did happen. Concern for things that really have no impact on the results such as spelling also has the same effect. You can spend your time concerned about Bee Keeping and loose that time being a Beekeeper. No offense intended,it is your life spend it as you wish. But even mentioning this indicates to me you are busier trying to make other people the better people you think they should be rather than becoming one yourself. I say that because I have found it consistently true in others with similar concerns and behaviors. It is a thinking that I break down to something like this. "The world would be such a better place if you just did things my way" When in fact the world would be a better place if everyone did not have to listen to that BS.

That may seem to be off topic but it is not. I consider concern about things such as spelling (those things that really make no difference). Performance for attention rather than performance for accomplishment. Spelling is no indication of intelligence regardless of how many people are convinced it is. it just indicates how many people really have no idea what intelligence is. It is about wasting time concerned with things that are irrelevant rather than focusing on making a difference. it is scary trying to make a difference you might make a mistake. so it is safe to stay with the things you are assured to get right. Plus I find it interesting how often a person obsessed with spelling has little to no skill at communication. Yet they would consider communication skills just as invaluable as I find spelling skills. In other words I don't find gaining skill in spelling makes a difference. If you can find if you can't fine. I still want to hear what you have to say. If it is true that spelling when writing makes a difference. How is it that College Professors with speech impediments are allowed to give lectures? How is it that a person with a speech impediment could become a professor? If a person can have a handicap with forming the sounds of speech with their mouth and vocal cords. how is it any different than forming those same sounds with symbols? Plus it is making a colossal assumption that spelling has anything to do with intelligence. A few days ago I met a young man that will not write with correct spelling. If he writes at all he uses as few letters as possible. he had no fingers. He blew them off with an M-80 at the age of 5.

My question is. In the time that you are getting worked up over beekeeping or bee keeping. are your bees being kept? Are you doing anything to insure that others bees are being kept? If not I think there are far more important things to spend time on.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Just seems to that if one is going to call themselves a beekeeper they aught to know how to spell the word properly.


I'm a pretty bad speller myself, and I wouldn't normally do this, but I'm pretty sure you mean "ought." Sorry, but in the context of this post it's kind of illustrative of what you're up against.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Daniel Y said:


> Because I don't concern myself with the things that do not make a difference. How is the way it is spelled goign to change the results of my Beekeeping one bit? Now if you can explain to me the specific differences in the mechanics of *B*ee *K*eeping over *B*eekeepingyou would have my attention.



We may want to work on the proper use of capitalization while we are at it. 


Beekeeping is a compound word and that tends to cause problems. In my industry the words groundwater and ground water are used interchangeably and it drives me nuts. Then there are the people that use the term "alot": http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> Because I don't concern myself with the things that do not make a difference ... ... ... ...


I am puzzled as to why you felt it important to take the time to compose a _*648 word reply*_ on a subject that you don't have the slightest concern for.  :lpf:


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

I know a fellow that in my opinion is near a genius, he instructs beekeeping classes. he has been a guest speaker at our bee club meetings twice. Our club president introduces him an "Doctor" rather than Mister so I assume he is well educated. I have spent a lot of time with him since I met him some 8 years ago. so I can verify you the man has tons of talent. He welds like a pro, does woodworking that would rival that of a master craftsman, I watched him build a motorcycle from parts. I mean build not assemble. He then painted it and airbrushed a scene on the gas tank. he is known in some circles for his ability to train horses. at age 60 he built a 5000 Square foot two story log building by himself. and I mean alone. no help Whatsoever. from digging the footer to shingling the roof. There is far more to him than I have time to describe here.
He speaks with a bit of a German accent. And I know from conversations with him that he was raised for a portion of his youth on the Sioux reservation. I am saying this because It is the only reason I can figure for his poor spelling. I mean His is bad at it. Speaks French and Spanish marvelously. but cannot spell English. Go figure! 
The point I am trying to make here is the ability to spell does not indicate the intelligent of someone. Sometimes their brain is so busy working overtime on other things that it does not have time to waist on spelling. Or maybe as in the case of my friend they do not have English as their first language and always revert to the rules of spelling that apply to their first language


----------



## Dconrad (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow getting our feathers ruffled over spelling ...... are you kidding me :scratch:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Nabber86 said:


> We may want to work on the proper use of capitalization while we are at it.
> 
> 
> Beekeeping is a compound word and that tends to cause problems. In my industry the words groundwater and ground water are used interchangeably and it drives me nuts... http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


We might want to work on those things on an English mechanics forum, but as a group on beesource probably not so much. I wonder what it says about someone if this sort of thing drives them nuts?

I've been told by teachers that ain't is not a word, and yet I know by the very definition of word that it is. Consistency in language has a purpose in that it facilitates clear communication. Other than that it is just a bunch of arbitrary rulings passed down from some academic authority to us mere humans.

It bothers some people that my supers are not all (or even most) painted, but my bees don't care about that either. I apologize if little things like that, or how I mis-use dashes and commas bothers someone - and I really wish that I had a better education so that I could do better. But personally I have other things to worry about.

This is a forum about the keeping of bees, and that is what I am here for.

Sorry Mark, but in retrospect didn't you know you were likely to stir something up?


----------



## ginkgo (Apr 26, 2013)

I think compound words form over time by frequency of use. I believe, in general, if there are multiple instances of something, like a fly or a bee, then each instance in common use evolves toward one word: dragonfly, firefly, horsefly, butterfly; warthog, hedgehog, groundhog; ladybug, mealybug, bedbug. I learned "honeybee" as one word, also "bumblebee," and believe these are the most correct forms, yet still see "honey bee" as two words a lot, even in the field literature. "Mason bee" and "carpenter bee" seem to remain two words, perhaps because they are less commonly used forms? "Keeper" is a common suffix. Hence we have beekeeper, goalkeeper, housekeeper, shopkeeper, gatekeeper, peacekeeper, etc. I think. :scratch:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The important thing is that they all enjoy honey bees.....


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

ginkgo said:


> I believe, in general, if there are multiple instances of something, like a fly or a bee, then each instance in common use evolves toward one word: dragonfly, firefly, horsefly, butterfly; warthog, hedgehog, groundhog; ladybug, mealybug, bedbug.


In tems of insects there are international rules set by the international committee of zoological nomenclature. Insect common names are two words if the insect actually belongs to the order for which it's common name implies--one word if otherwize.

--Dragonfly is one word because it is not a fly (order Diptera) but an odonate (order Odonata).

--Horse fly is two words because it is a true fly.

--ladybug is one word because it is a beetle (Coleoptera)

--bed bug is two words because it is a true bug (Hemiptera)

Thus, Honey bee is two words because it really is a bee (Hymenoptera). That being said, this rule is violated quite often in the peer reviewed literature--probably because nobody but a taxonomist really cares too much.


----------



## ginkgo (Apr 26, 2013)

JClark, thanks for that information and for clearing up a point that always puzzled me, as a layperson and nonscientist. Seems multiple authorities are at play and the field of use is a factor: taxonomists v. dictionaries (my Webster's shows "honeybee").


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

So many strong opinions on whether it is "bee keeper" or "beekeeper," no wonder we get into internet fist fights over what constitutes "treatment free."


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Beekeeper.

Hobbyist (not hobbiest).

Treatment-free means no treatments, none.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

150 years ago there was no consensus. Often it was hyphenated. Now it is Beekeeper and Beekeeping, all one word.

Alley's book was titled "The Bee-Keeper's Handy Book"


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Ginko speaks;
"Hence we have beekeeper, goalkeeper, housekeeper, shopkeeper, gatekeeper, *peacekeeper*, etc. I think."

I think Peacekeeper is the word we need, or is it peace keeper? :applause:


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

To quote Hillary WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> Because I don't concern myself with the things that do not make a difference. How is the way it is spelled goign to change the results of my Beekeeping one bit? Now if you can explain to me the specific differences in the mechanics of Bee Keeping over Beekeeping you would have my attention. Otherwise I consider it one more way among thousands to engage in what I call. Contemplation of your naval. This can result in a minor and primarily insignificant distraction all the way to paralysis from doing anything constructive. I am in fact intentionally aware of how this actually effects a persons life since I have made it a point to observe it for several years now. Basically it comes down to this. people can become so absorbed for a variety of reasons concerned with things that might happen didn't happen or they are worried will happen that they completely fail to live in what did happen. Concern for things that really have no impact on the results such as spelling also has the same effect. You can spend your time concerned about Bee Keeping and loose that time being a Beekeeper. No offense intended,it is your life spend it as you wish. But even mentioning this indicates to me you are busier trying to make other people the better people you think they should be rather than becoming one yourself. I say that because I have found it consistently true in others with similar concerns and behaviors. It is a thinking that I break down to something like this. "The world would be such a better place if you just did things my way" When in fact the world would be a better place if everyone did not have to listen to that BS.
> 
> That may seem to be off topic but it is not. I consider concern about things such as spelling (those things that really make no difference). Performance for attention rather than performance for accomplishment. Spelling is no indication of intelligence regardless of how many people are convinced it is. it just indicates how many people really have no idea what intelligence is. It is about wasting time concerned with things that are irrelevant rather than focusing on making a difference. it is scary trying to make a difference you might make a mistake. so it is safe to stay with the things you are assured to get right. Plus I find it interesting how often a person obsessed with spelling has little to no skill at communication. Yet they would consider communication skills just as invaluable as I find spelling skills. In other words I don't find gaining skill in spelling makes a difference. If you can find if you can't fine. I still want to hear what you have to say. If it is true that spelling when writing makes a difference. How is it that College Professors with speech impediments are allowed to give lectures? How is it that a person with a speech impediment could become a professor? If a person can have a handicap with forming the sounds of speech with their mouth and vocal cords. how is it any different than forming those same sounds with symbols? Plus it is making a colossal assumption that spelling has anything to do with intelligence. A few days ago I met a young man that will not write with correct spelling. If he writes at all he uses as few letters as possible. he had no fingers. He blew them off with an M-80 at the age of 5.
> 
> My question is. In the time that you are getting worked up over beekeeping or bee keeping. are your bees being kept? Are you doing anything to insure that others bees are being kept? If not I think there are far more important things to spend time on.


Would you like that answer in 25 words or less?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

David LaFerney said:


> Sorry Mark, but in retrospect didn't you know you were likely to stir something up?


Sure. Wasn't anything good on TV.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Herr Berninghausen: A simple solution from the fatherland.... You and I are Imker. 

Veruch Roland


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

This forum never ceases to humor me.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Sure. Wasn't anything good on TV.


So just trolling.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Daniel Y said:


> Because I don't concern myself with the things that do not make a difference. How is the way it is spelled goign to change the results of my Beekeeping one bit? Now if you can explain to me the specific differences in the mechanics of Bee Keeping over Beekeeping you would have my attention. Otherwise I consider it one more way among thousands to engage in what I call. Contemplation of your naval. This can result in a minor and primarily insignificant distraction all the way to paralysis from doing anything constructive. I am in fact intentionally aware of how this actually effects a persons life since I have made it a point to observe it for several years now. Basically it comes down to this. people can become so absorbed for a variety of reasons concerned with things that might happen didn't happen or they are worried will happen that they completely fail to live in what did happen. Concern for things that really have no impact on the results such as spelling also has the same effect. You can spend your time concerned about Bee Keeping and loose that time being a Beekeeper. No offense intended,it is your life spend it as you wish. But even mentioning this indicates to me you are busier trying to make other people the better people you think they should be rather than becoming one yourself. I say that because I have found it consistently true in others with similar concerns and behaviors. It is a thinking that I break down to something like this. "The world would be such a better place if you just did things my way" When in fact the world would be a better place if everyone did not have to listen to that BS.
> 
> That may seem to be off topic but it is not. I consider concern about things such as spelling (those things that really make no difference). Performance for attention rather than performance for accomplishment. Spelling is no indication of intelligence regardless of how many people are convinced it is. it just indicates how many people really have no idea what intelligence is. It is about wasting time concerned with things that are irrelevant rather than focusing on making a difference. it is scary trying to make a difference you might make a mistake. so it is safe to stay with the things you are assured to get right. Plus I find it interesting how often a person obsessed with spelling has little to no skill at communication. Yet they would consider communication skills just as invaluable as I find spelling skills. In other words I don't find gaining skill in spelling makes a difference. If you can find if you can't fine. I still want to hear what you have to say. If it is true that spelling when writing makes a difference. How is it that College Professors with speech impediments are allowed to give lectures? How is it that a person with a speech impediment could become a professor? If a person can have a handicap with forming the sounds of speech with their mouth and vocal cords. how is it any different than forming those same sounds with symbols? Plus it is making a colossal assumption that spelling has anything to do with intelligence. A few days ago I met a young man that will not write with correct spelling. If he writes at all he uses as few letters as possible. he had no fingers. He blew them off with an M-80 at the age of 5.
> 
> My question is. In the time that you are getting worked up over beekeeping or bee keeping. are your bees being kept? Are you doing anything to insure that others bees are being kept? If not I think there are far more important things to spend time on.


Wut? Was I suppose to read that? Nice try, but I don't think so. You my want to dose back on the Adderall.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Wut? Was I suppose to read that?


No. But then why would you ask me what you are supposed to do? Why woudl you think I have any expectation of what you do or do not do? But just in case you really are that confused. You are to pack up all your hives and ship them to me immediately. Include all funds necessary to manage them for at least the next 12 months and include a list of buyers for all of them. I prefer big spenders in my customers.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Roland said:


> Herr Berninghausen: A simple solution from the fatherland.... You and I are Imker.
> 
> Veruch Roland


Don't you know it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

David LaFerney said:


> So just trolling.


No, not really. Just calling for a higher level of communication.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nabber86 said:


> Wut? Was I suppose to read that? Nice try, but I don't think so. You my want to dose back on the Adderall.


I'm w/ ya Nabber. At least he broke it up w/ paragraphs. Verbosity.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> No. But then why would you ask me what you are supposed to do? Why woudl you think I have any expectation of what you do or do not do? But just in case you really are that confused. You are to pack up all your hives and ship them to me immediately. Include all funds necessary to manage them for at least the next 12 months and include a list of buyers for all of them. I prefer big spenders in my customers.


Stand for what you believe, even if you stand alone.

I believe that proper spelling of common beekeeping terms matters. And the words "there", "they're", and "their" are not interchangeable.

By the way Y, I did more bee work yesterday than you did in the last 6 months and I still have time to take care of internet business. Just saying.


----------



## Arkwood (May 18, 2013)

I guess you learn all sorts of things on Beesource. Now I know how to spell Beekeeper correctly or how to spell it so people lose sleep at night lol. So, what should we talk about now?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> By the way Y, I did more bee work yesterday than you did in the last 6 months and I still have time to take care of internet business. Just saying.


Maybe you need to get better at your bee work. I have no doubt my work is that much more effective.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

In response to a question about how many hives he had, in January 2013, DY posted this:


Daniel Y said:


> Right now 4, and that is in a back yard in town. I just went out and checked them. some scattered bees dead on the bottom board but nothing that says they are dead yet. We are right now at about a month since the bees have been able to fly. Very cold for this area so far.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with having 4 hives in the back yard, but the scale is _completely different_ than Mark's 500+ or so hives! :lookout:

(Sorry, I don't have a more exact _Sqkcrk _hive count at hand. [Full disclosure: I overwintered 3 hives.] And for anyone curious about the original thread quotes are from, click the blue arrow in the quote box.)


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

> And for anyone curious about the original thread quotes are from, click the blue arrow in the quote box.)


It's good to encourage people to read threads from many moons ago....


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

So you also find extremely outdated information reliable as well? I think that quote came after all of 6 months or so of beekeeping.
It is now 17 and climbing. And no I do not credit numbers as evidence. If in fact Mark has 125 times the colonies I do. and requires 180 times the time to tend to them. again I am the more effective beekeeper.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>the words "there", "they're", and "their" are not interchangeable.

While we are on that subject, it is:
o Langstroth not Langstrom. Invented by L.L. Langstroth.
o Comb not cone.
o Hoffman frames, not dadant frames (unless they are 11 1/4" deep), not Langstroth frames (although they are used in a Langstroth hive). The standard frame sold by bee suppliers in the US is a Hoffman frame invented by Julius Hoffman.
o Inner cover, not inter cover. It is an inner cover because it is inside the outer cover.

Yes, the: you're, your and hear, here and red, read and write, right, wright, rite etc. are difficult to read (reed?).


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Poor spelling makes one seem ignorant.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I'm w/ ya Nabber. At least he broke it up w/ paragraphs. Verbosity.


More like a filibuster. 

You would think we were discussing pesticides on this thread.....


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Ignorant about spelling perhaps.

"Judging a persons intelligence based upon formal education is folly, for we are all ignorant about many things."

Do you want your epitaph to read "Here lies a dang fine speller" I don't. Although I do wish that I knew exactly how and why to punctuate that statement.

There are so many things to learn and so little time to learn them, everyone has to chose for their selves what is worth doing.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Arkwood said:


> I Now I know how to spell Beekeeper correctly or how to spell it so people lose sleep at night lol.



I found a meme that describes this thread pretty well:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> Maybe you need to get better at your bee work. I have no doubt my work is that much more effective.


Chuckle, chuckle. Good one.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> In response to a question about how many hives he had, in January 2013, DY posted this:
> 
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with having 4 hives in the back yard, but the scale is _completely different_ than Mark's 500+ or so hives! :lookout:
> ...


I don't either Graham. If I told you how many I have it would be a lie. Or a guess, I guess. And I do all of my bee work on my own time.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel Y said:


> So you also find extremely outdated information reliable as well? I think that quote came after all of 6 months or so of beekeeping.
> It is now 17 and climbing. And no I do not credit numbers as evidence. If in fact Mark has 125 times the colonies I do. and requires 180 times the time to tend to them. again I am the more effective beekeeper.


Depends on how you measure effectiveness. I worked 32 hives today, taking off honey and applying Apigaurd, in about three hours. Harvested about 2.5 shallow supers per hive. Some of them yielded 5 shallows, some none. All queenright. Effective? You decide.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> >the words "there", "they're", and "their" are not interchangeable.
> 
> While we are on that subject, it is:
> o Langstroth not Langstrom. Invented by L.L. Langstroth.
> ...


Late in life my Father claimed that he was dyslexic, a word he never heard when he was growing up. I wish I still had the letter he wrote which had the words wright, write, and right used incorrectly. Which I don't think has anything to do w/ dyslexcia. Dad also used to say, "Pity the poor man who can't spell a word more than one way."


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cg3 said:


> poor spelling makes one seem ignorant.


!!whut?!!


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't you love the English language, words not spelled like they sound, same words have different meanings depending on usage, and it doesn't matter if you spell them wrong, your mind lets you read them anyway.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Dad also used to say, "Pity the poor man who can't spell a word more than one way."


Ah, you take after your mother. That in itself doesn't make your father a bad man.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Dear Roland,
I am sorry; I do not understand the joke. Will you please spell it out?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

My son is dyslexic. At the age of 5 I could tell you all 7 letters of the alphabet that he could recognize. I also studied dyslexia in order to help teach him to read. I found a small book in the library at the University that did a wonderful job of making a complex problem simple to understand.

Simply put not every mind assembles things in an orderly manner. It processes it by rearranging it. Basically it requires a simple mind to see a simple line of symbols. the dyslexic mind is not simple. So it arranges the symbols. Some say that the symbols of the alphabet as we use them to form words are not perfect enough for the mind of a dyslexic. and like a savant they automatically arrange them to near perfection. The dyslexics mind sees shapes and how they relate to each other. and fits them not the smallest space for example. Basically a concept so complex we with simpler minds simply may never be capable of understanding it.

It is know that most dyslexics tend to excel in intelligence. Although they will never master the skill of reading. Not only do letters in a word switch positions they will change orientation. this causing a y to look like an h. an L to look like 7. Not every L is turned into a 7 it depends on what other letters it is combined with. The word ALL could look like V77, 7V7 7VL, etc. now could you read that? Due to the nature of the visual perception it does no good to tell a dyslexic that this (A) sounds like aaaah and (V) sounds like vvvv. The symbols do not appear in order or orientation as they do for us. Just as there are those who's mouths tongue and lips do not function to form the sounds of speech. there are those who's eyes and minds do not function to see a written word. 

Although my son never achieved greater than a 3rd grade reading level. he was a straight A student. I never once saw him not have an answer to a question asked in a class room. and I used to set at the back of the room and observe him in school. Shortly after that I removed him from public school and homed schooled him for 10 years. He has a near photographic memory. can calculate complex math in his head nearly as fast as you can speak the problem and can accomplish nearly an task once it has been demonstrated only once. It is obvious to me that his mind functions far more on rational. symbols that represent sound is an abstract concept.

For example Y Means bird makes far more since to his brain than (Bird) means bird. Strangest of all he has no problem reading a word like arthropod. but has never been able to read the word "that". I simply assume it is because it looks more like "ylqt" to him. Now you try to speak it.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

German is a precise language. If you can spell the word, you can pronounce it, and vice-verse. In German, a beekeeper is an Imker. SQKCRk would be considered an Imker Meister, unlike some others, not mentioning any letters.

His time per hive is ballpark for the work he performed. he took roughly 6 minutes a hive, the "Bull of the Woods" gave you 4 minutes a hive, but there where fewer issues to look for 40 years ago. 

Veruch(crazy in German) Roland


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I have found myself splitting the words Honey Bee up and Bee Keeper up sometimes I think spell check is causing that sometimes.

I just checked it on Microsoft word and this checks out as correct.

The beekeeper went to get his hive tool because the supers on the hive were full of honey. The honeybees were especially buzzing when he took the supers off.

I find myself wanting to capitalize the H whenever I write Honeybee. Sometimes I make a 4 when I am trying to write an R and a 7 for an S stuff like that. I used to have excellent penmanship and now I don't. I write words by hand sometimes not in order like H and then Y and then I fill in the middle with one so it says honey. My mother used to harp on me about speaking well. It bothers me when someone says Exspecially. I heard it yesterday several times during a presentation. I didn't lose sleep over it but I noticed it and I wanted to hear the word pronounced especially. 

I tend to let little annoyances go because there is only so much time but I can understand that someone with a great deal of knowledge on a subject would prefer to see the key words that pertain to it be written properly. This subject of spelling and misspelling reminds me of my elementary school tests. I can see the letter grade and corrections written in red. Sometimes I think I wrote something well on here and then hit post and then I realize that I have all sorts of spelling errors. I try to fix it before it asks me to explain why I revised it. 

http://www.askapsense.com/Words-Wor...ng-examples?--Time-FLIES-by-or-Time-FLYS-|229


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I found this by simply google searching, "Is it Honey Bee or Honeybee" Although a Search for Honeybee did show it is used both ways.

Is it honeybee or honey bee?

As a general rule, I believe there is more than one way to do most things—all of which are dependent on the facts and circumstances in the specific case. However, there is one issue on which I will not give an inch, and that is the spelling of “honey bee.”

I have two favorite quotes on this subject. The oldest comes from Anatomy of the Honey Bee by Robert E. Snodgrass (1956):

Regardless of dictionaries, we have in entomology a rule for insect common names that can be followed. It says: If the insect is what the name implies, write the two words separately; otherwise run them together. Thus we have such names as house fly, blow fly, and robber fly contrasted with dragonfly, caddicefly, and butterfly, because the latter are not flies, just as an aphislion is not a lion and a silverfish is not a fish. The honey bee is an insect and is preeminently a bee; “honeybee” is equivalent to “Johnsmith.”

The above quote surfaces frequently. For example, it appears as a “Linguistic Note” at the front of Letters from the Hive by Stephen Buchmann (2005).

The second quote is much more recent and a little easier to read. It appears as the “Author’s Note” in Fruitless Fall by Rowan Jacobsen (2008):

Copyeditors of the world beware. The spelling of insect names in this book follows the rules of the Entomological Society of America, not Merriam-Webster’s. When a species is a true example of a particular taxon, that taxon is written separately. Honey bees and bumble bees are true bees, and black flies are true flies. A yellowjacket, however, is not a true jacket. Entomologists, who have to read the names of bugs a lot more than the rest of us do, would appreciate it if we all followed these rules.

So there you have it. To me, it is a closed subject.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do that for beekeeper for me, will you? 

It just occurs to me, I've never seen what I am refered to as a honey bee keeper. Breaking that into three words makes sense to my mind being as the emphasis is on the bee and not the keeper of the bee.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.plainlanguage.gov/howto/quickreference/dash/dashcompound.cfm

This is why I see no reason to get uptight about spelling in a spoken language. Spoken languages are always changing. What is right today isn't right tomorrow.

I wonder how much changes in a language that is written in graphics instead of arranged letters.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Ace, that is true that is why English speaking people generally cannot pass an English course. I once had a German speaking friend that thought take German in high school would be an easy credit. She failed the class. The language in use is living and always changing. Just think about what Mouse ment 30 years ago. Not many housewives would go buy one to put in the house. Now they have one to research how to rid the house of rodents or pests. That is what I used to call my children.


----------



## Lowe land apiary (Jul 16, 2012)

Children, children, children, and today we are going to work on our shapes, colors, and one two threes.
Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And gee, only on your third Post.


----------



## linn (Nov 19, 2010)

Dear Lowe land apiary,
You mention school. Well, one of my hives has a cafeteria line going. The second deep was off ever so slightly. I started to straighten out the deep. The bees said, "no." Newly emerged bees were lined up along the gap on the inside of the hive. Returning foragers were feeding the bees from the outside. I left everything as it was. The gap was less than a bee space.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Returning foragers were feeding the bees from the outside

The foragers may have been transferring to house bees nectar that ended up being processed and stored as honey, rather than being consumed immediately.


> Nectar foragers do not directly deposit nectar into cells, rather they pass their food to the receivers, who then deposit into cells. In this process, an enzyme is added that will break down sucrose into fructose and glucose. This enzyme is also produced by the hypopharyngeal glands in foragers.
> 
> http://cyberbee.msu.edu/biology/ch5/


----------



## Lowe land apiary (Jul 16, 2012)

SqKcrk, so the number of post has some bearing on the validity of the person whom posted? I see this attitude here and on othe forums. Maybe this would explain why it gets harder and harder for forums to attract and hold new members. Self exclaimed experts that have nothing to do but sit around trolling. If you read my post I never called out anyone. It was a jest at the absurdity of the direction the entire thread has taken. If someone can't see the humor in it, that is a personal problem. But thanks for validating my third post by responding to it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lowe land apiary said:


> SqKcrk, so the number of post has some bearing on the validity of the person whom posted?


No. I sorta thought that the smiley face showed the intended jest. Oh well.

Oh yeah, welcome to beesource.com. I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

Four pages of feeding the troll.... 

I'm not old, but I'm also not young. Grade school in the 70s, and I learned this. I also learned to quit worrying about other peoples internet spelling. And insisting I can correct everyone to do things the way I wanted in the 90s.

Funny part about this whole thread, I was scolded on page 1 for putting a space in bee keeper, but now on page 4 op wants honey bee keeper? Good flip-flop! Next time, wake me when he goes on a raw honey rant again.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

TokerM said:


> Four pages of feeding the troll....
> 
> Funny part about this whole thread, I was scolded on page 1 for putting a space in bee keeper ...


You call me a troll and yet you feed me? I never heard of you before as far as I remember, but you think I was talking about you? Huberus?

I would like people to learn the language that's all. Honey bee keeper? No, don't expect to be using that term. I'm a beekeeper and I know it. You I'm not knowledgeable enough about to say.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Acebird said:


> What is right today isn't right to...oday hasn't changed since I learned to spell.


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark it would seem you need the practice of dealing with incorrect spellings or at the very least, incorrect formatting. Dealing with what brings us to twitching builds tolerance, character and understanding.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cg3 said:


> What's right today hasn't changed since I learned to spell.


Homeboy, doesn't mean what it says.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is that different than home boy?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I would say a home boy is one that stays home and a homeboy is one that doesn't have a home.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Don't forget _homie_.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Well I would say a home boy is one that stays home and a homeboy is one that doesn't have a home.


I thought that's what you told the chauffeur


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Stingy said:


> Mark it would seem you need the practice of dealing with incorrect spellings or at the very least, incorrect formatting. Dealing with what brings us to twitching builds tolerance, character and understanding.


Back a ways somebody said "bee keeper" had to do w/ auto correct or something. I can see that. Me pointing it out seems to bug some folks as much as bee keeper bugged me. Whatever.

If people think I'm being a donkey's behind they are free to tell me so or just not reply to the Thread.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Slow night on Beesource I see.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you sure that's not donkeysbehind?


----------



## DocHivetool (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't you mean bee source :lookout:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

cg3 said:


> Are you sure that's not donkeysbehind?


Or "donkeys' behinds"...


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

This has me laughing which is nice. I looked over at the book HONEYBEE DEMOCRACY and wondered if Tom Seeley had taken artistic license with the spelling. If I don't know how to spell something I will often reference the internet and it is consistently inconsistent with Honeybee and Bee~keeping.
I do want to split apart Honey and Bee but I also want to keep them together as well.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Daniel Y said:


> Regardless of dictionaries, we have in entomology a rule for insect common names that can be followed. It says: If the insect is what the name implies, write the two words separately; otherwise run them together. Thus we have such names as house fly, blow fly, and robber fly contrasted with dragonfly, caddicefly, and butterfly, because the latter are not flies, just as an aphislion is not a lion and a silverfish is not a fish. The honey bee is an insect and is preeminently a bee; “honeybee” is equivalent to “Johnsmith.”


Yet yellow jacket is spelled with two words at Clemson. 

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/beekeepers/factsheets/yellow_jackets.html


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

Daniel Y said:


> I found this by simply google searching, "Is it Honey Bee or Honeybee" Although a Search for Honeybee did show it is used both ways.
> 
> Is it honeybee or honey bee?
> 
> ...


Yep. What I said about 20 posts ago.


----------



## JClark (Apr 29, 2012)

JClark said:


> In tems of insects there are international rules set by the international committee of zoological nomenclature. Insect common names are two words if the insect actually belongs to the order for which it's common name implies--one word if otherwize.
> 
> --Dragonfly is one word because it is not a fly (order Diptera) but an odonate (order Odonata).
> 
> ...


Here's the quote if interested. NOTE: the Entomological Society of America follows the international code of zoological nomenclature (even though some of their editors let it slip sometimes--at least not in the ESA Journal of Medical Entomology).


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

:lookout:


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you, Dr. Godwin.


----------



## I'llbeedan (Mar 31, 2013)

eye don't undur stand Y we cant just get alon. liv and let liv! eye alwayz sai. 

I am a Beekeeper. when I catch bees I put them in a Bee keeper to transport them


----------

